# Crazy Mother F#cking Growing Experements



## Severiously Dank (Mar 23, 2009)

For a long time I have shoplifted knowledge off of the great RIU members like an asshole. After my first grow I have decided to take the plunge and join. Ganga Farmers are the salt of the earth and +rep to every god damn one of you. 

Anyways...

I have seen countless threads that ask "what if you tried...."
and then some crazy ass thing some person told them they did, or someone they know's friend did, or someone they know knows some on who once had an uncle who did this wild ass shit...

The only way to know the validity of these experimental ideas is if you try it yourself, and that first hand knowledge is somehow much more valuable of an asset then a secondhand experience. Its definitly more respectable than just reading it. 

But shit, some people don't have the time, resources or would just like to avoid a growing catastrophe and hearing someone else's firsthand breakthrough success (or falure) could greatly help. 

If you feel generous enough to post, please share with us an experiment YOUheard about, tried and the results. If YOU have done it please let us know- It can be as simple as some weird ass lighting schedule or as complicated as a nutrient blend you concocted out of coconut milk and twinkys. Scientific arguements are welcomed but results are what were looking for. Ill start...

Rumor-

I had heard that if you put your plants into 36 hours of uninteruppeted darkness the plant will be tricked into flowering quicker than if you just change the lights back to 12/12

Test-

three plants growing from same bagseed, before flower one was put into the closet for 36 hrs and the other 2 were just changed to 12/12

Results-

The experimental plant flowered one week sooner than the other two


----------



## holmes (Mar 23, 2009)

yes a lot of people have tried this and have said it works.

greenhouse seeds recommends reducing light down to 8 hours in the last weeks or two on strains such as white widow. they say this will stress the plant to produce more resin. I do not know how or why or even if this works.
i will try it out tho


----------



## the357ink (Mar 23, 2009)

i ve heard of 72 hours of total darkness before HARVEST.


----------



## Severiously Dank (Mar 23, 2009)

8 hours eh? Sounds like an interesting experiment, lets here some results.

No worries about how and why it works, science is complicated, who the fuck really knows.

The bible shows those pics with the nug that had sugar added and the one that didn't with some text that said something about increasing yield by 20%...ill be a horses ass if i didn't research and try the sugar idea; two packets of starbucks pure hawaiian cane to be exact. But the book didnt say how or why it increased the yield by 20%, nothing about feeding the microbials in the soil and allowing them to do some scientific shit i cant expliain that helps the plants use nitrogen more efficiently. I let a friend borrow my copy of the bible but if I can recall correctly it says something about giving the plant energy. Giving the plant energy? Who gives a shit about how or why, for 20% id read my plants tony robbins books to energize them. Fuck, for 25% id jazzersize them.


----------



## satica (Mar 23, 2009)

This is the experimet I want to do:

Which one gives you more vegetative growth: 12/12 hours under 1000 watt hps with some 5 minutes lighting interval every 60 minutes during dark period (consuming about 560 watt in totall )

or

20/4 under 600 watt HPS which is about 500 watt in total.

but first I need to harvest all my crop that takes about two month but I really liked your approach, I have some more experimental ideas to share if you are interested.


----------



## holmes (Mar 24, 2009)

12/12 will set your plants to flowering, so i dont really understand how that will give you more veg growth


----------



## SayWord (Mar 24, 2009)

good thread man. good to hear the positive results of 36 hours of darkness before flowering. will definately be doing that now.


----------



## Higher Education (Mar 24, 2009)

I don't have an expirement, but I know a weird way to increase the speed and the overall amount of vegetative growth. Get some type of thin wire like copper, nickel, etc. and five or six small or medium sized magnets. Connect a magnet to one end of a piece of wire ( you can tape it or do whatever you see fit) then do the same to the other end of the wire with another magnet. Keep doing this with new segments of wire until you run out of magnets. You should now have a line of wire, magnet, wire, magnet, etc. Bend this wire into a cirlcular shape and connect the two ends. Place this magnetic circle around your plant. Preferably around the roots.

The magnetic field that is created aids in the ionization process that takes place in the roots. That is the theory anyways. I am sure this works though. Google "the effects of magnetic fields on plant growth". It is pretty interesting stuff.


----------



## holmes (Mar 24, 2009)

wow, that is a very involved, very scientific growth experiment, i would love to see this one action as well.


----------



## an0dyne (Mar 24, 2009)

not to be that guy but its probably like the magnets people swear are helping them out because they wear them in their headbands. unless you got rare earth magnets, there probably wouldn't be a huge difference in the magnetic field. but if you're going about it scientifically and whatnot I sure wouldn't mind checking out the data gathered

without dreamers and experiments we'd still be living in caves, so godspeed!


----------



## satica (Mar 24, 2009)

holmes said:


> 12/12 will set your plants to flowering, so i dont really understand how that will give you more veg growth


 
If you give your plant just a few minutes of light during the dark cycle ( like I said 5 minutes every 60 minutes of dark period) then your plant will stay in vegetative state( this experiment has been proven before.

now , 1000 watt hps gives you 126000 lumen

600 watt hps gives you 76000 lumen


in 12/12 version you give your plant about 13 hours of 126000 lumen lets say 126000 *13/24 = 68000 lumen

in 20/4 version you give your plant 

76000*20/24=63000 lumen so they are close but using 1000 watt gives you more depth to have more buds in lower branch further in the flowering state than 600 watt ( the difference in depth of active light penetration is huge ) so this is what i meant .


----------



## holmes (Mar 24, 2009)

5 min every hour huh. would and could you post where this is proven to increase veg growth


----------



## satica (Mar 24, 2009)

holmes said:


> 5 min every hour huh. would and could you post where this is proven to increase veg growth


 
i said keeping them in vegtetive state is possible I did NOT say it gives you more growth( thats what i am trying to do bro) but about the keeping them in vegetative state i can refer you to Skunk magazine vol 5 ,issue 1 page 42 . they kept their outdoor plants in vegetative state by just spraying a few minutes of light a few times during the night when the light period naturally was less than 12 hours.

Yours

Satica


----------



## Nancy Botwinz Budz (Mar 24, 2009)

In an old mag I have there are pics of plants in full bloom in July in Canada, they continue to flower despite getting 16 hours a day of sun. The article states that to do this the plants are selected to be early flowerers and probably heavy indica, then they are flowered at 12/12 inside for four weeks. When the plants are in full flower mode, they get hardened off to be outside in full sun to finish flowering. 
My idea is to see if this light regime can be done indoors, up the Lights On time after 4 weeks of flower. I think it would either speed up the ripening date or there would be more bud mass.


----------



## satica (Mar 24, 2009)

I dont think it will speed up the ripening but adding the weight yess, then you need to calculate how more weeks you need to put more for your plants . It seems some plants can go to flowering when the light is about 15 hours but light cycle should be in decreasing order every week .


----------



## oldMcDonald (Mar 24, 2009)

if someone knows this or would like to try it please post the results. i want to see what happens when u dont let the plant have a constant circadian rithim. for instance 3 days with 20 hours "cycle" then three days with 25 hours then three days with 15 hours. just thought it would be a cool experiment. ill try that on my next grow, but itll be a while til results.


----------



## weedyoo (Mar 24, 2009)

i have been starting a seed every week to see if i can make all female plants with high nitrogen and cold temps.


the first 3 plants are female 


i dont know if its just luck we will see as the next batch is close to showing.


----------



## satica (Mar 24, 2009)

weedyoo said:


> i have been starting a seed every week to see if i can make all female plants with high nitrogen and cold temps.
> 
> 
> the first 3 plants are female
> ...


 thats a cool idea to follow .


----------



## communistcannabis (Mar 25, 2009)

pieces of garlic buried in the plant pots with your plants can prevent some bacteria, rot, and some pests. Apperently does not effect plants flavor or anything.

-I have not tried this- just heard of it, my plants are healthy so can't realy test


----------



## holmes (Mar 25, 2009)

> i said keeping them in vegtetive state is possible I did NOT say it gives you more growth( thats what i am trying to do bro) but about the keeping them in vegetative state i can refer you to Skunk magazine vol 5 ,issue 1 page 42 . they kept their outdoor plants in vegetative state by just spraying a few minutes of light a few times during the night when the light period naturally was less than 12 hours.
> 
> Yours
> 
> Satica


oh ic, will you be trying this soon?


----------



## satica (Mar 25, 2009)

holmes said:


> oh ic, will you be trying this soon?


 
Right now i am writing down the growth rate of my plants under 600 watt hps 

next crop when my 1000 watt space is free i will do the same with same nutrient and same seed ( the same batch) and see what happens .

But what this experiment can prove is more important:

If you can keep your plant in a reasonable veg growth just by using 12 hours of light plus a few minutes of light during the dark cycle , then in industrial scale you need 6 hours less ventilation, dehumidification, etc as a few minutes light does not cause any heat or humidity to get rid of . 

Here is my yesterday crop which i am proud of , if u enjoy take a look .



https://www.rollitup.org/members/satica-albums-sativa-vs-indica-satica-picture46927-harvest-day-white-russian-advanced.html


----------



## holmes (Mar 25, 2009)

she's big, 6 lb wet with leaf. why would you weigh with all that water and leaf, its such a tease.
where did you order the seeds


----------



## satica (Mar 25, 2009)

I just weight them to have a rough stimate of the crop. normally just %7 of the totall weight ends up to a dry manicured final product so 6 pound plant gives me 6.8 or lets say 6 ounce. if the final weight is anything less than that then it means something has been wrong during the growth. just when i want to hang them i weigh them then deduct my weight and it is done .

By the way the seeds are from Serious seeds ( locally bought). I am just waiting for serious seeds to bring their fem version ( if any) then i really want to try their Kali Mist

i am just waiting for the smoke result then i will write the grow report. 

every single White Russian seed i had ended up to a fantastic plant.

In the report i have a good example of the difference between the three part Advanced Nutrient (Grow , Micro, Bloom) and their Connoiseur.


----------



## Jobo (Mar 25, 2009)

Sorry to burst your bubble, but turning on the 1000w every 5 mins wont work. THe bulb wont light up at all. Its called a hot start. The bulb must cool down for a long enough time before it can be restarted.

Ive had this happen before and i went a whole day without light, but the ballast still running.


----------



## holmes (Mar 25, 2009)

Jobo- hes not going to turn it on and off every five min, hes going to turn it on for 5min every hour, after a full 12 hour period, this is reported to keep it in veg, while saving money 

satica-there is a report somewhere that has something bad to say about feminized seeds, a few proffessional growers here dont like them either. i have not got around to reading why, but giving you a heads up.
the link you posted before was just a picture, can you link me to the page where you compare the two nutes, i would like to read that very much
thanks


----------



## satica (Mar 25, 2009)

holmes said:


> Jobo- hes not going to turn it on and off every five min, hes going to turn it on for 5min every hour, after a full 12 hour period, this is reported to keep it in veg, while saving money
> 
> satica-there is a report somewhere that has something bad to say about feminized seeds, a few proffessional growers here dont like them either. i have not got around to reading why, but giving you a heads up.
> the link you posted before was just a picture, can you link me to the page where you compare the two nutes, i would like to read that very much
> thanks


thank you for the" heads up" buddy , i will follow the subject as i am now %70 dependent on Fem versions. this can be a fantastic subject to follow , especially these days that feminized is the dominant version for recreational growers.but overally it makes sense and if it is true then there should be a way to overcome it .

about the report I am just waiting for the smoking result then i will put it in RIU but shortly i had two female WR , one was %30 bigger. I put the smaller one on Grow , micro, bloom and smaller on Connoiseur .

the result :Connoiseur made a monster which you saw the picture and the GMB is a good plant about half the size and with some delay in maturation compared to the other one.


----------



## holmes (Mar 26, 2009)

where any additives used or just straight base nutrient


----------



## satica (Mar 26, 2009)

holmes said:


> where any additives used or just straight base nutrient


Advanced nutrient has a longggg list of additives which gives you a feeling of GUILT!!! when you are not using all of them.

I used Voodoo juice, sensyzyme, carboload, tarantula, pirhana , big bud, H1,fulvic acid,bud blood,B52 ,overdrive and final phase.

To be honest just preparing the nuts made me crazy every time but apart from that You can see the result.

Recently I put My skunk#1 on Iguana juice bloom alone and no add at all.it seems FANTASTIC.
AD nut has changed the concentration og their Iguna 4 times thicker than before so it seems a very affordable option but I am witing for the final result, so far so good.


----------



## holmes (Mar 26, 2009)

yeah, iguana and big bud are probably the only items you wont hear bad shit about.
i would never mix all those bottles tho
they dont sell AN locally, so im stuck with Earth Juice. I amended the soil also with bone meal, limestone, and worm castings, some guano to i think. should work out nicely.


----------



## Realclosetgreenz (Mar 26, 2009)

Higher Education said:


> I don't have an expirement, but I know a weird way to increase the speed and the overall amount of vegetative growth. Get some type of thin wire like copper, nickel, etc. and five or six small or medium sized magnets. Connect a magnet to one end of a piece of wire ( you can tape it or do whatever you see fit) then do the same to the other end of the wire with another magnet. Keep doing this with new segments of wire until you run out of magnets. You should now have a line of wire, magnet, wire, magnet, etc. Bend this wire into a cirlcular shape and connect the two ends. Place this magnetic circle around your plant. Preferably around the roots.
> 
> The magnetic field that is created aids in the ionization process that takes place in the roots. That is the theory anyways. I am sure this works though. Google "the effects of magnetic fields on plant growth". It is pretty interesting stuff.


just buy some clearex it does the exact samething


----------



## holmes (Mar 27, 2009)

clearex is a salt leaching product for rinsing mediums. Im sure it is not the same thing that the magnetic field is doing


----------



## GrassMaster (Mar 27, 2009)

HOW about this......


2 rooting systems .... one plant


you know how there is the leaf...

well you know the stem that connects the leaf to the plant.....


cut off just the leaf itself at a 45 degree angle, leave the stem that conects the your plant..


NOW....


wet the end where you cut the leaf itself off...

dip in rooting power or gel

bend your plant down horizontally and stick it in the ground.

it will form roots making your plant have to rooting systems..

AHHHHHH

now we are thinkingggggg.......

think of doing it a couple times and how big your plant will get..



YES I KNOW

I KNOW

I AM A GENIUS

you can all thank me later


(you might want to train your plant to grow horizontally before attempting so you dont end up braking your plant)


----------



## BiG PuFFer (Mar 27, 2009)

what with all the sware'in... for fucks sake!


----------



## grow1620 (Mar 27, 2009)

wow. I thought of doing something like this too..maybe it would make a large, supertall plant more efficient, like if it was 10 feet tall..lay it on it's side and grow roots on the opposite end...

I'm not sure if plants are capable of "transporting" nutes and water both directions in the stem. A simple experiment to try out would be to try to just root a clone upside down...actually leave the *bottom sets of leaves on it and flip it over and put it in your cloner or whatever...the bottom leaves would be upside down at first but would turn themselves over toward the light...

also now that I think of it...the further you go up the stem the harder it would be to root..

any clone masters out there wanna give it a go?


----------



## YamaSmoker (Mar 27, 2009)

It doesn't seem that 20/4 would be beneficial. The plants need down time to grow. During flowering the dark helps bring out trichs


----------



## holmes (Mar 27, 2009)

> bend your plant down horizontally and stick it in the ground.


this is pretty mother fucking crazy.



> During flowering the dark helps bring out trichs


do you know why that is


----------



## SayWord (Mar 27, 2009)

WOW THATS A GREAT IDEA!!

i really wanna do it, itd be better for a large outdoor plant. i'd do it with a branch tho, not the leaf, and yeah, i dont see why it would not root. it would probably root WAY FASTER since theres already a root system and nutrients are already being transfered to the plant. 

then if you're on some medical bullshit where u can only grow six mature plants, you can grow six outdoor plants like this, with two root systems and in theory (in my stoned brain) the plant would have DOUBLE the yield potential. straight up.


----------



## DodgeDread (Mar 27, 2009)

In theory then, you could do this to the bottom leaves and bury the whole bottom of the plant which should make for several new root systems?


----------



## SayWord (Mar 27, 2009)

thats goin a little crazy now. definately not worth it to do more than one i dont think.


i just transfered fourteen clones under 12/12, and i put two of them in 36 hour darkness, so i'll report back in a couple weeks and see if the 2 with darkness bud before the rest.


----------



## GrassMaster (Mar 27, 2009)

i have thought of taking a clone and chopping off the top and planting it in the ground upside down and see if it would grow..... i have also thought of taking the top off a plant and putting rooting power or gell on it and bending it into the ground for a upside "U" or an arch type of look..ya know what i mean.... i wanna make some crazzy ass growing plants...

C-MON GUYS LETS THINK OF SOME CRAZZY ASS GROWSSSSS


----------



## zacmovesalot (Mar 28, 2009)

has anyone a spiral lst setup? i saw a diagram drawn up of one on grasscity im going to try it on my current grow


----------



## cowboyup1248 (Mar 28, 2009)

the thing I would consider when trying these out is to use clones for the experiment, because if you use bagseed, each seed may have a different father, or be from a hermie, so the genetics of the seeds may not be the same even though they came from the same bag, clones would help assure that genetics is not playing a part in if the experiment works or not. sorry, kinda a science junkie, but it would give you more accurate results. hope this helps.


----------



## satica (Mar 28, 2009)

SayWord said:


> thats goin a little crazy now. definately not worth it to do more than one i dont think.
> 
> 
> i just transfered fourteen clones under 12/12, and i put two of them in 36 hour darkness, so i'll report back in a couple weeks and see if the 2 with darkness bud before the rest.


this long dark period needs to be clearer i think . originally It seems dark period fasten the flowering period but have you checked about the final yield of that particular plant?

I have had some faster flowering plants which their final maturation time was virtually the same with others that had some delay in comparison. it seemed other plants compensated later in the growth period .and teh final yield was not different as least in gross view.

But if we are using regular seeds I think early sex identification helps to get rid of the male plants faster.


----------



## satica (Mar 28, 2009)

holmes said:


> this is pretty mother fucking crazy.
> 
> 
> do you know why that is


 why Holmes?


----------



## satica (Mar 28, 2009)

Using some blue Fluorescent light (during dark Cycle)which is normally used in tanning equipment can help having a tastier and bettet yield but it does not disrupt flowering cycle.

Basically it is because Cannabis use infrared wave to regulate flowering not blue spectrum. 

I have no idea about this experiment and the result ( it is still experimental) . it is just a quotation from Last Magazine i read.but they said you can switch about %20 of your light source to this bluish, green fluorescent.


----------



## holmes (Mar 29, 2009)

satica said:


> why Holmes?


v

i dont know, that was my question


----------



## potsmoker93 (Mar 29, 2009)

Severiously Dank said:


> Rumor-
> 
> I had heard that if you put your plants into 36 hours of uninteruppeted darkness the plant will be tricked into flowering quicker than if you just change the lights back to 12/12


 
I wonder if this would be down to root growth production on lights off, common knowlede that when lights are off root growth production is in effect. 

Or whether it is some other crazy theory that the plants actually wants to survive and simply from not having light for so long when it finally comes it makes the most of it by working flat out with the hope of reproduction. Unaware of course that people have ways of removing males so production is fruitile pardon the pun lol.


----------



## weedyoo (Mar 29, 2009)

so i am still doing anther 6/12 in my bud room https://www.rollitup.org/advanced-marijuana-cultivation/152001-6-12-bud.html
1 450 cfm 
2 t5HO 
1 400 hps
1 10.0 uvb


----------

